# Buying Fish Online



## fishfreak (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi, has anyone had luck buying healthy fish and/or anemones online? We've always store bought, but have done some research on a few companies that ship safely at a much lower price than buying in store. Let me know if anyone has experience with this and what stores are best![/code]


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

In my experience your much better off buying from a knowledgable lfs


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

I was thinking the asme thing. I always go to marinedepotlive.com and look there to see what i want and about how much tey cost, then to go my LFS and negotiate a price. i usually meet halfway between LFS price and ONline price


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

fishfreak said:


> Hi, has anyone had luck buying healthy fish and/or anemones online? We've always store bought, but have done some research on a few companies that ship safely at a much lower price than buying in store. Let me know if anyone has experience with this and what stores are best![/code]



The shipping costs from ordering online comes to a higher total than your LFS, and every fish I've ordered from multiple sites, arrived with ich.


----------



## fishfreak (Sep 1, 2007)

One company I found will ship to your local airport next day shipping at a very low cost....but I was still unsure about fish quality and how they'd arrive.

I think it's interesting that one of you said that you negotiate w/your LFS. I must try!


----------



## fishfreak (Sep 1, 2007)

One company I found will ship to your local airport next day shipping at a very low cost....but I was still unsure about fish quality and how they'd arrive.

I think it's interesting that one of you said that you negotiate w/your LFS. I must try!


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

fishfreak said:


> One company I found will ship to your local airport next day shipping at a very low cost....but I was still unsure about fish quality and how they'd arrive.


I think SeaTrade Marine does that.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Almost every fish I own was shipped to me mainly because the fish stores dont carry what i want. I wouldnt order anything that you can get simply from your lfs or even from special orders a lot of fish stores can get in other items that they dont feel should be stocked daily.


----------



## taminate (Jun 2, 2008)

*online fish are ok*

I buy from drs foster and smith online...if you purchase enough , then it is well worth it. they are VERY good to deal with. my fish and crabs all arrived is perfect condition. the only reason i lost the one is because it managed to jump out of my tank. they are also very good to deal with in that when i bought corals from them, when they died, they were not hard to get my money back, they were more than happy to work with me. the shipping is expensive, but if you do a large order it is well worth it. oh, and they come with a 14 day arrive alive stay alive guarantee which i know my local stores do no offer.


----------

